# Looking For Help On Camp Site Reviews



## SQLShaw (May 9, 2009)

I just entered the world of 5th wheels and the Outback. We are really excited to make this change. We use to have a 33 foot Class A, and decieded to upgrade to something with sliders. The Outback Sydney edition whas our first choice. I must say Thank you, to Dick and Kathy and everyone over at Sun City Trailers in Colorado Springs for the ton of help.

About a year ago I started a blog were people could post honest reviews of camp sites. We are looking at getting any reviews good or bad placed on the blog, You don't have to be a writter but only someone who wants to share an honest opinion on a place to camp. We have not found a good site where we can find good reviews, and would hate to drive 4 hours to stay in a place that just is not that good. If you could help me please let me know. We also post camping tips, and the works. Here is the blog site.

http://campingcolorado.wordpress.com/

I will add you as an author or I can post it myself. The goal is for just Colorado. I do not want to take away from Outbackers.com so I will place a link there as well. This blog is more about general camping questions and campsite reviews.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Please check out the Forums on THIS site which are intended for just such purpose. As long as the review is here on THIS site - all Outbackers will benefit.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Chris and Gia Shaw said:


> I just entered the world of 5th wheels and the Outback. We are really excited to make this change. We use to have a 33 foot Class A, and decieded to upgrade to something with sliders. The Outback Sydney edition whas our first choice. I must say Thank you, to Dick and Kathy and everyone over at Sun City Trailers in Colorado Springs for the ton of help.
> 
> About a year ago I started a blog were people could post honest reviews of camp sites. We are looking at getting any reviews good or bad placed on the blog, You don't have to be a writter but only someone who wants to share an honest opinion on a place to camp. We have not found a good site where we can find good reviews, and would hate to drive 4 hours to stay in a place that just is not that good. If you could help me please let me know. We also post camping tips, and the works. Here is the blog site.
> 
> ...


 Chris, I like to check Campgroundreport.com. That site is for unbiased reports about campgrounds and the experience campers have had in staying at them. I post my experiences here on Outbackers too.

eric


----------



## SQLShaw (May 9, 2009)

egregg57 said:


> I just entered the world of 5th wheels and the Outback. We are really excited to make this change. We use to have a 33 foot Class A, and decieded to upgrade to something with sliders. The Outback Sydney edition whas our first choice. I must say Thank you, to Dick and Kathy and everyone over at Sun City Trailers in Colorado Springs for the ton of help.
> 
> About a year ago I started a blog were people could post honest reviews of camp sites. We are looking at getting any reviews good or bad placed on the blog, You don't have to be a writter but only someone who wants to share an honest opinion on a place to camp. We have not found a good site where we can find good reviews, and would hate to drive 4 hours to stay in a place that just is not that good. If you could help me please let me know. We also post camping tips, and the works. Here is the blog site.
> 
> ...


 Chris, I like to check Campgroundreport.com. That site is for unbiased reports about campgrounds and the experience campers have had in staying at them. I post my experiences here on Outbackers too.

eric
[/quote]

Thanks Eric

I will check that one out.


----------



## SQLShaw (May 9, 2009)

wolfwood said:


> Please check out the Forums on THIS site which are intended for just such purpose. As long as the review is here on THIS site - all Outbackers will benefit.


I did not see a forum on this site that was deidcated for Colorado Camp Site Reviews, I do however respect that I would not want to take traffic from this site. Looks like there is a lot of good information here. Just trying to get more reviews on sites out there for all Campers.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Chris and Gia Shaw said:


> Please check out the Forums on THIS site which are intended for just such purpose. As long as the review is here on THIS site - all Outbackers will benefit.


I did not see a forum on this site that was deidcated for Colorado Camp Site Reviews, I do however respect that I would not want to take traffic from this site. Looks like there is a lot of good information here. Just trying to get more reviews on sites out there for all Campers.
[/quote]

You have to sift the husks and shaft to get the wheat sometimes. The camp site review on Outbackers is International (since we count Canada) but if you use the search function you can find any that are from Colorado. You can also start a thread and ask for Colorado reviews.


----------

